# First pictures of the babies



## kimmypooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here are the first pictures of the babies that I have. They were born 1-19-11 and were left alone until yesterday because their mom was a first timer. The breeder said they just opened their eyes.
I don't know which will be mine yet, but aren't they all so cute!
https://picasaweb.google.com/KimSibert/ ... directlink
I don't know if this is the proper way to post links. Haven't figured that or how to post pictures yet.


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Awwwwwwww!!! I remember when my babies were that tiny! it'll only be a few more days till they get all fuzzie and start eating on their own!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

What a precious group of babies! You can't go wrong with them, they are all adorable


----------



## kimmypooh (Jan 29, 2011)

pooka dotted said:


> Awwwwwwww!!! I remember when my babies were that tiny! it'll only be a few more days till they get all fuzzie and start eating on their own!


I love your signature picture the little guy on the left always makes me laugh.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So cute!  I have that same baby blanket.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

oh those pics are waaaaaaaaay too cute!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so excited for you!!! They are so precious.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! they are precious! aaaaaaah! i want to grab them all & snorgle them to pieces!


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

kimmypooh said:


> pooka dotted said:
> 
> 
> > Awwwwwwww!!! I remember when my babies were that tiny! it'll only be a few more days till they get all fuzzie and start eating on their own!
> ...


Lol thanks  they're about 3 weeks in that pic  Don't know what they're laughing... probably planning my demise :roll:


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

AAAAAAAAAACK! so cute! :shock: :mrgreen: 
Keep MissC away from this thread....

They all seem very fond of each other. Do all babies climb all over/sleep on each other? For warmth or just because they like too? Are they playing with each other?


----------



## tazzatrillz (Feb 4, 2011)

:shock: So. Much. Cute.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Quilled1 said:


> AAAAAAAAAACK! so cute! :shock: :mrgreen:
> Keep MissC away from this thread....


Too late. :twisted: 
But it HAS been at least 6 hours since someone posted baby hedgie pics... :roll:

(Jamie has started to tiptoe out of the room when I am on the laptop cuz he knows the "aaaaawwww...look at these cute babies"...is coming and is bad news.)

Big chicken rotter. :roll:


----------

